# CUJO firewall- is it good?



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Apr 29, 2017)

I have been thinking about getting this in addition to my VPN setup for even more security. It has great user reviews, but do you think it is good?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 29, 2017)

Does it work? Yes. Do you need it? No. Windows Firewall is as good as any 3rd party firewall and its already built in to Windows.

Why You Don’t Need to Install a Third-Party Firewall (And When You Do)


> A third-party firewall is a power-user tool — not an essential piece of security software. The Windows firewall is solid and trustworthy. While people can quibble about the Microsoft Security Essentials/Windows Defender virus detection rate, the Windows firewall does just as good a job of blocking incoming connections as other firewalls.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Better off setting up a vpn or proxy.

P.S. never heard of her.

Use https://www.google.com to find reviews on it.


----------



## Octopuss (Apr 30, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I have been thinking about getting this in addition to my VPN setup for even more security. It has great user reviews, but do you think it is good?


Oh it's you again.
No you don't need it, you even probably don't want it, because noone ever heard about it.
Stick with working solutions, like Windows Firewall.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2017)

CUJO is a newish firewall solution that is playing off of the recent security scares and the popularity of home protection.

Unfortunately it is not good at either.

CUJO is a hardware based solution for a product that already exists. Hardware firewalls.

Unfortunately like hardware firewalls by other manufacturers (Cisco, Fortigate, Dell, etc) that have enterprise level features and definitions CUJO plays to the home market that have much more limited budgets. It has normal everyday firewall protection features that are already included in almost all software firewalls but it provides them in a hardware package while offering none of the added benefits of other hardware packages.

bitdefender has also recently released a product like this. IF you are SERIOUS about this kind of thing (and I must express that for home users this is ridiculous) I must stress that you get away from solutions like this that are half bakes click traps and spend money on what is called a IPS/IDS system or a proper enterprise firewall. If you have the money to blow on a ethernet box that has anime winky eyes you can also afford a DIY solution from PFsense or OPNsense. Otherwise you can get something like.

Sonicwall
SOPHOS UTM
Fortigate
Cisco ASA
Palo Alto
Watchguard

And, another point is that they specifically state that they use DNS mitigation techniques. Which technically isnt EVEN a FIREWALL. in which case setting something up with pi-hole is just as effective. and a pi only costs like $35.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> CUJO is a newish firewall solution that is playing off of the recent security scares and the popularity of home protection.
> 
> Unfortunately it is not good at either.
> 
> ...



Might aswell have an enterprise unit...


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (May 1, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> CUJO is a newish firewall solution that is playing off of the recent security scares and the popularity of home protection.
> 
> Unfortunately it is not good at either.
> 
> ...



For home users why is it "ridiculous"?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2017)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> For home users why is it "ridiculous"?



Did you even read my response? Sometimes I wonder why I reply.

Running a $4000+ firewall is ridiculous for a home users. CUJO is a normal router made with off the shelf equipment that has pi-hole pre-installed and is masquerading as the security product messiah everyone should have when the only thing it offers is easily already doable with any router at bestbuy and a subscription to openDNS.

I dont know what I must have missed or what you didnt understand since I literally just repeated myself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Did you even read my response? Sometimes I wonder why I reply.
> 
> Running a $4000+ firewall is ridiculous for a home users. CUJO is a normal router made with off the shelf equipment that has pi-hole pre-installed and is masquerading as the security product messiah everyone should have when the only thing it offers is easily already doable with any router at bestbuy and a subscription to openDNS.
> 
> I dont know what I must have missed or what you didnt understand since I literally just repeated myself.



I'm in agreement with the statement of the cujo. I was just stating you are better off with an enterprise unit over any cujo but if you can build one yourself, even better.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I'm in agreement with the statement of the cujo. I was just stating you are better off with an enterprise unit over any cujo but if you can build one yourself, even better.



No your good, I was responding to the OP


----------



## v12dock (May 1, 2017)

I believe Sophos has a Home XG edition if you want all the features of UTM for your home.

https://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-xg-firewall-home-edition.aspx


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2017)

v12dock said:


> I believe Sophos has a Home XG edition if you want all the features of UTM for your home.
> 
> https://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-xg-firewall-home-edition.aspx



if you have some hardware you can even download the free UTM 9.x which installs and acts as a router/UTM


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> No your good, I was responding to the OP



No worries bud, I must have the OP on ignore...




Solaris17 said:


> if you have some hardware you can even download the free UTM 9.x which installs and acts as a router/UTM



I believe @Kursah has some network knowledge that he could add. I have little due to installing Uverse whether fttn -VDSL or FTTP/FTTH for a home.


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2017)

nope complete garbage/fudware


----------

